# Trophy Ridge DropZone



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have shot the whisker biscuit since they came out. On one of my bows I have the drop tine QS with B2 biscuit. I shoot with blazer vanes and have no problem with vanes other than shooting tight groups to damage them. My accuracy is consistantly tight out to 50 yards. I bought a new switchback xt and but the WB on it and it shot consistant. However, I decided to try a drop away and put on a drop zone. My bow is still shooting very tight groups with it as well. Do I like the drop zone more than the WB. I can't decide, hunting season this year will help me decide. There are too many variables in a bow's set up that could be creating your problem or it could be your form. You stated the slightest arm movement send your arrow off. If you are playing golf and your shoulder dips during the swing, the flight of the ball is greatly altered. If you are shooting a rifle and you line up the cross hairs and at the time the trigger is pulled you have the slightest movement in the scope. The bullet will not hit where you had wanted it to. The key to tight consistant groups is, proper form, bow in tune, proper arrows and practice. Hope this helps


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Drop Zone is a premiun arrow rest - expect and get nothing less than 100 percent performance.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Drop Zones on all my bows and love them .


----------



## pa10point (Sep 11, 2005)

Personally, I think the pin brightness of the drop zone is significantly lacking compared to other sight manufacturers. I have a vital bow gear 3-pin, and when I put them side-by-side before I bought a new sight, the vital bow pin brightness was substantially greater. I'm just not impressed with the pin guard/housing either. 

Check out all the manufacturers before you put your money down.

John


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Ummmmmmmmm.......... the Dropzone is not a site, it's a rest. And I think it is ONE of the best dropaways on the market!!!


NC


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Drop Zone is a rest....


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't ever noticed any sight pins on my Drop Zone's


----------



## pa10point (Sep 11, 2005)

pa10point said:


> Personally, I think the pin brightness of the drop zone is significantly lacking compared to other sight manufacturers. I have a vital bow gear 3-pin, and when I put them side-by-side before I bought a new sight, the vital bow pin brightness was substantially greater. I'm just not impressed with the pin guard/housing either.
> 
> Check out all the manufacturers before you put your money down.
> 
> John


Sorry, brain cramp. It happens every now and then. :doh: 

John


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

I have Drop Zones on all of my bows, IMHO it is the best rest PERIOD bare none.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

i have drop zones on my vipertec and mt sport . they work great and never had a problem with either of them ,not to mention they tune real easy!


----------



## chris g (Jun 18, 2006)

I have dropzones on all my bows. Hands down the best rests I have tried.


----------



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

I got my Trophy Ridge DropZone Guide Series today from Rick at Fisherman's Warehouse on Williams Road in Columbus.

Once back home,and after a few sight adjustments, I shot the tightest groups I have ever shot at 20 and 30 yards, the arrows were virtually touching each other right where I wanted them to go!

I'm happy now!


----------



## medievallongbow (Feb 3, 2005)

Dropaways are my preference. I have a ultramag and a muzzy zero-effect dropaway. works good, there was a bit of tuning problems, but overall dropaways are more consistant. you can count on them.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Good to hear!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Trophy Ridge Drop Zone Arrow Rest -> excellent and outstanding performance.:thumbs_up 
Total vane/feather clearance and straight arrow flight - No trouble, no worry, no wear, easy adjustment.
Earned me 11 trophies during my Namibia Bowhunt last year with my Mathews LX.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I See A Lot Of People Love The Drop Zone Rest, I Put One On A Xt And I Find It To Be Very Noisy. It Shoots Nice And Tune Easy But The Noise Is Driving Me Crazy, I Will Be Taking It Off And Trying Something Else.


----------



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

I real curious......what Kind of noise?????

My new DropZone is soundless!!!


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

I've got the guide series on both my bows right now;no complaints at all.Best rest I've ever used.I've also got another coming for my new Steath.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Stop!!!*



GATOR-EYE said:


> I See A Lot Of People Love The Drop Zone Rest, I Put One On A Xt And I Find It To Be Very Noisy. It Shoots Nice And Tune Easy But The Noise Is Driving Me Crazy, I Will Be Taking It Off And Trying Something Else.


Dont remove it...Fix it! Silence it with a piece of rubber under the drop arm. You can do this two ways. The quick and painless method would be to serve or glue in (glue doesnt last long sometimes, atleast not down here in the south with heat and humidity) a piece of rubber where the arm drops into the housing. The better way to do it is to dismantle the rest and super glue or hot melt a piece of rubber, I use a piece of a string leech, between the long screws that the arm rides on, at the bottom. Just under a 1/4" will do the trick. You want the rubber to catch the arm just before it hits the housing. This will silence a DZ rest. I spoke to the folks at TR and they mentioned that they were thinking of doing this for the consumer on all of the DZ's, but I have yet to see it. Best of luck, and if you decide to chuck that DZ of yours, be sure to throw it my way.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

The Arm On The Drop Zone Is Making The Noise, Almost A Vibration Noise, I Put A Piece Of Felt Underneath The Arm So The Arm Doesn't Drop All The Way And The Noise Disappears. As Far As Fixing It? Well I Hear There Are Ways To Do This But, I Paid Over A Hundred Bills For This Rest I Shouldn't Have To Cobble It Up Right Out Of The Box. It Will Be Going Back To Trophy Ridge And I'll Try Again With Another Brand. I Am Not Busting Trophy Ridge, I Have One Of There Sights And Love It, It Just The Rest Doesn't Fit The Bill.


----------



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

GATOR-EYE said:


> The Arm On The Drop Zone Is Making The Noise, Almost A Vibration Noise, I Put A Piece Of Felt Underneath The Arm So The Arm Doesn't Drop All The Way And The Noise Disappears. As Far As Fixing It? Well I Hear There Are Ways To Do This But, I Paid Over A Hundred Bills For This Rest I Shouldn't Have To Cobble It Up Right Out Of The Box. It Will Be Going Back To Trophy Ridge And I'll Try Again With Another Brand. I Am Not Busting Trophy Ridge, I Have One Of There Sights And Love It, It Just The Rest Doesn't Fit The Bill.



Thanks for your reply! 

Sorry to hear of your troubles with the DropZone!

Sounds like you got a bad one, a replacement will most likely work well for you!


----------



## mt1961 (Jul 23, 2006)

I've used a dropzone on my last 2 bows. Great rest ; I just add part of a string leach under the launcher and no noise. Also, trophy ridge has good customer service; my rest started to stick one time and after calling them they sent me a complete rebuild kit for the rest at no charge and no questions asked. Can't beat that.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I have the DZ on all of my bows. It performs flawless and is bombproof. I would not use any other rest.


----------



## bigjoe1 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Dropzone*

The dropzone is an excellent rest you will be happy. Get rid of the biscut it has caused more trouble than its worth. I had all the same issues as you and they all disapeared with the new rest!
Have fun.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

YEAH, GET A DROP ZONE, I HEAR THERE HAVING A SPECIAL ON THEM BUY THE REST GET A FREE SET OF EAR PLUGS


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Lazy???*



GATOR-EYE said:


> The Arm On The Drop Zone Is Making The Noise, Almost A Vibration Noise, I Put A Piece Of Felt Underneath The Arm So The Arm Doesn't Drop All The Way And The Noise Disappears. As Far As Fixing It? Well I Hear There Are Ways To Do This But, I Paid Over A Hundred Bills For This Rest I Shouldn't Have To Cobble It Up Right Out Of The Box. It Will Be Going Back To Trophy Ridge And I'll Try Again With Another Brand. I Am Not Busting Trophy Ridge, I Have One Of There Sights And Love It, It Just The Rest Doesn't Fit The Bill.


I paid a ton for my sight, but I still spent $5 on extension fibers to better the brightness. I guess it doesnt bother me to better something that I spent good money on to begin with. Good luck in finding a rest that does not require some type of silencing. Everyone around here that cares about noise does something or other to their rest to quiet it. Let me know when you find a fallaway rest that doesnt make noise out of the box and I will buy one myself.


----------

